# Books



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Does anyone know how much Diwan pays for second hand books?

I am of course clearing out my things and have already given away 100 books but now as I have lost my bank card I am going to sell the remaining so I can get my hair done for the opera lol .

Maiden


----------

